
How to Flip an App for Profit - janvdberg
https://beckyhansmeyer.com/2019/09/04/how-to-flip-an-app-for-profit/
======
someguydave
I wish it was a social norm that folks would expect to pay $10 for an app
purchase rather than $0 or $1. The probability that small time guys can profit
on small earnings is low.

